# Mann AJ-203: Question!



## Trique (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello!

So, I've been searching for a secondhand beat-around guitar to keep at a circus school where I teach. I already have a Fender acoustic that I don't want to lug around back and forth from home to the school. I came upon a Mann acoustic at a used store, and I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about it?

The model number is Mann AJ-203, and it's a Hummingbird style knockoff. It has a pickguard with the hummingbird design on it, its action needs to be lowered, and its pretty scratched up, but I like the way it looks. It's selling for about $70, which I think might be a little steep.

I can't find any info at all on this particular model, so does anyone have any advice? Is is a gem, or a piece of trash?

It looks like this below, though its not in as nice condition, and it doesn't have the pickup.










Thanks!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Trique I think $70 for an acoustic is not a bad price have you played with it and does it suit your needs as a beater, no they are not Martins but its a guitar for you to leave behind and I guess if someone stole it it wouldn't hurt as bad as if they stole your Fender, but it looks playable and if I remember it might have a solid top but for sure the rest is laminate and does the case come with it,then grab it and run back to the studio and bang away at her and enjoy.Ship


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

hey!! may dad has a mann guitar up at our cabin.Not sure of the model but they are very durable guitars.Hes had it for twenty years or so and it has frozen and thawed as many times.Mann guitars were mainly marketed to canada in the 70's and 80's.They were a company who made budget guitars and were sued by gibson a few times.The company is still around and goes by the name of IBANEZ!
haha say true say thankya!I love the mann guitar sound and am planning on buying an ibanez artwood for myself.Oh yea my dads guitar was made of solid woods and still sounds great.Great craftsmanship in those days.I dont think $70 is to unreasonable a price if the guitar is made of solid woods in my opinion,maybe the guy doesnt know what he's selling.Well whatever you decide good luck:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Trique (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! I think I'm going to go into the store today and have one last look at it, I'll probably get it.


----------



## Airyn26 (May 4, 2011)

These guitars are not common and were only made in the 70s and early 80s. They were imported from japan and many of them had their headstocks cut off upon arrival to Canada.
They are actually considered "vintage". Anyone who sells them used sells them for about 200-300$.


----------



## wills22 (May 5, 2011)

Hey Guys!! i have a 1979 Mann AJ-304 Gibson dove knockoff, Can anyone tell me about it?


----------

